# NAHBS 2007 Previews



## frameforum (Sep 19, 2006)

Over at Frameforum.net we've got a number of NAHBS previews running. First to be featured was Kirk Frameworks, and you can see it here:
NAHBS Preview Pt. 1

Next up was Moyer Cycles:
NAHBS Preview Pt. 2
After that, Crumpton Cycles with a must-see carbon Singlespeed :
NAHBS Preview Pt. 3

Next installment will feature the work of Dario Pegoretti. This one will be online Saturday 17th. Just go to the home page to see that one.

*STOP PRESS - Pegoretti feature online now. Click here!

Enjoy!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Why did Moyer put track dropouts on what is obviously a multi-speed bike? Doesn't that make removing the rear wheel kind of difficult? Sure, you could probably be able to take the rear wheel off by draping the chain over the bottom bracket, but wouldn't that potentially scratch up the frame's jewel-like paint job? Am I missing something here?

Otherwise, though, a classy frame. Beautiful.


----------



## frameforum (Sep 19, 2006)

Versatility.

Use it as a singlespeed, use with gears.


----------



## steel fan (Dec 29, 2006)

I gotta get a Kirk one day, love his frames. Nice guy too...


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Nice to see Len J's frame is one of Kirk's featured frames. :thumbsup:


----------



## frameforum (Sep 19, 2006)

More NAHBS previews online now!

NAHBS Preview Part 5. Richard Sachs.

NAHBS Preview Part 4. Dario Pegoretti

Enjoy!


----------



## ox_rider (Sep 6, 2006)

Why does my wife keep saying "there just bikes, get over it"??


----------



## frameforum (Sep 19, 2006)

She's just a wife, get over her


----------



## ox_rider (Sep 6, 2006)

Hey, you can't say that. Only I can say that. Take it back or I'll, well, I'll, I'll let the air out of your fancy tires.


----------



## frameforum (Sep 19, 2006)

Oops, sorry, thinking out loud! 
My "internal dialogue" again!

Hmm, where have I heard that "fancy tires" jibe before.....?


----------

